# Need Help Identifying Schwinn.. I think its a Corvette.



## dungo (Nov 19, 2011)

Found this Schwinn at a garage sale this week, for quite cheap.  I do think its a Corvette, but i am not sure,  I would like to know the model, the year, and what the value  of it is.  If you cant read it, the serial number is MPD 2155... Which i dont understand because i thought there was only 2 letters in a serial number.  Oh and i would also like to know if there are any unoriginal parts on it.
Thanks in advance


----------



## mruiz (Nov 19, 2011)

Spitfire for sure.


----------



## how (Nov 19, 2011)

Mruis is right Spitfire, the seat is wrong,,,everything else looks right, the best I can tell from the picture.


----------



## island schwinn (Nov 20, 2011)

the number you're reading is a registration number,not the serial number.check the left rear dropout for a number.then you can figure out the year.
most fire and police departments stamped numbers under the crank housing or on the seat tube for registration.


----------



## jpromo (Nov 20, 2011)

island schwinn said:


> the number you're reading is a registration number,not the serial number.check the left rear dropout for a number.then you can figure out the year.
> most fire and police departments stamped numbers under the crank housing or on the seat tube for registration.




Wow, that's a new one for me, how cool. Wonder what city or state the M stood for then.


----------



## dungo (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks guys.. That is very cool.  But I don't have access to it right now so I can't get the real serial number for you guys, but  Do you have any idea what it's worth?  If it's from the 50's or 60's?  I paid $30 for it.  Is that a good deal, or is that what it's worth?  Oh and since mine is stamped with those numbers does that mean a firemen or police officer actually used my bike on the job?


----------



## greenephantom (Nov 20, 2011)

Probably not used on the job by the police.  Likely stamped for some kid as a public service by the Mxxxxxx Police Department, long long ago.

Value?  $100 - $200 at the outside.  Looks to be in okay shape, and looks like it's all there.kk

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## dungo (Nov 20, 2011)

greenephantom said:


> Probably not used on the job by the police.  Likely stamped for some kid as a public service by the Mxxxxxx Police Department, long long ago.
> 
> Value?  $100 - $200 at the outside.  Looks to be in okay shape, and looks like it's all there.kk
> 
> Cheers, Geoff




I see.  So what type of tires would have been on the bike? Because those ones are flat and i am looking into buying some new ones for it.  And would they have been white wall tires?  Do you have a general idea of the age? like maybe the 50's?
Thanks


----------



## Rayofsonshine2 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Meteor*

With the cantilever frame it looks more like a Meteor to me. Check the 1953. catalog.http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1951_1960/1953_02.html


----------



## Blueschwinns (Nov 20, 2011)

*Identity*



Rayofsonshine2 said:


> With the cantilever frame it looks more like a Meteor to me. Check the 1953. catalog.http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1951_1960/1953_02.html




Once you have access to the bike you can learn it's true year by the serial # and tire size. It appears to be a middle weight which makes it 1955 or later. The 53 Meteor was a heavy weight with more decorative painted fenders. My guess 1957 Spitfire.


----------



## greenephantom (Nov 21, 2011)

Tires for S-7 rims are a special Schwinn size, 26 x 1 3/4", which in the bike world is not the same as 26 x 1.75".  Kenda makes some decent tires for this size of rim.  They make a 26 x 2 x 1 3/4" size that is great for a rider.  Your bike almost certainly came with blackwall tires.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## how (Nov 21, 2011)

Blueschwinns said:


> Once you have access to the bike you can learn it's true year by the serial # and tire size. It appears to be a middle weight which makes it 1955 or later. The 53 Meteor was a heavy weight with more decorative painted fenders. My guess 1957 Spitfire.




Yes you are right, the Meteor made one year,,was a heavy weight bike and 55 was the year thaat middle weights began. It is indeed a Spitfire one of which I owned once exactly like that one. Here is pic of a woman's Meteor that I refurbished for my wife.


----------



## Rayofsonshine2 (Nov 21, 2011)

*Still Learning*

You guys have such a wealth of knowledge, what a great place to learn the details of this hobby!
Thanks,Bob


----------



## dungo (Nov 21, 2011)

how said:


> Yes you are right, the Meteor made one year,,was a heavy weight bike and 55 was the year thaat middle weights began. It is indeed a Spitfire one of which I owned once exactly like that one. Here is pic of a woman's Meteor that I refurbished for my wife.




Did you sell your spitfire? how much did you get for it? I am sure I am not gonna sell it though i plan on fixing it up and riding it... Does anyone have some original fenders that would fit this bike ?  And would this bike have had a "Paper rack" on the front? and one right behind the seat too?
Thanks in advance, you guys are great


----------



## how (Nov 22, 2011)

dungo said:


> Did you sell your spitfire? how much did you get for it? I am sure I am not gonna sell it though i plan on fixing it up and riding it... Does anyone have some original fenders that would fit this bike ?  And would this bike have had a "Paper rack" on the front? and one right behind the seat too?
> Thanks in advance, you guys are great




The  Spitfire was an entry level middleweight bike and came naked unless you had the bike shop put things on it.. I bought one for cheap did a little work to it and sold it for cheap lol that was a few years ago. Your bike is worth about hundred bucks. It will make a great rider. You can put on it what ever you like, a front rack always looks kewl.
I actually let that bike go for 50 bucks, one of the one hundred Schwinns I sold too cheap. lol

You have the original fenders just clean them and get the dents out the best you can.
Actually looks like the bike I sold lol


----------



## dungo (Nov 22, 2011)

how said:


> The  Spitfire was an entry level middleweight bike and came naked unless you had the bike shop put things on it.. I bought one for cheap did a little work to it and sold it for cheap lol that was a few years ago. Your bike is worth about hundred bucks. It will make a great rider. You can put on it what ever you like, a front rack always looks kewl.
> I actually let that bike go for 50 bucks, one of the one hundred Schwinns I sold too cheap. lol
> 
> have the original fenders just clean them and get the dents out the best you can.
> Actually looks like the bike I sold lol




Thanks for the info how
Where could I find some vintage schwinn racks for the front and back? (I don't really want reproduction I would prefer if they were from the same era)


----------



## how (Nov 22, 2011)

The rear racks that have jewels(reflectors) are expensive and hard to find.

This is how I find 99% of my parts. I buy a girls bike usually in good shape if I see it has a rack, headlight. I buy it, take the racks and headlights off and sell the bike lol. 

I have sold about 5 four jewel racks and am so sorry about it lol.

Here is a Corvette I just bought has both racks.


----------



## dungo (Nov 22, 2011)

how said:


> The rear racks that have jewels(reflectors) are expensive and hard to find.
> 
> This is how I find 99% of my parts. I buy a girls bike usually in good shape if I see it has a rack, headlight. I buy it, take the racks and headlights off and sell the bike lol.
> 
> ...




Would you be interested in taking those racks off of your corvette and selling them? they would fit on my spitfire right? and how much do you want for them?
Thanks


----------

